# 2009 Offseason News



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://www.courier-journal.com/article/20090418/SPORTS02/90418010/Pitino+says+he+is+target+of+extortion+attempt+


Wow! Supposedly he had a few sexual encounters with the equipment manager's wife and know he is claiming he is part of an extortion attempt. This caught me by suprise, but then again it honestly doesn't.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Pitino Target of Extortion Attempt*

Lol not surprising. These guys get away with a lot of things, they are mini-deities


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Pitino Target of Extortion Attempt*



HB said:


> Lol not surprising. These guys get away with a lot of things, they are mini-deities


What exactly is he getting away with? If getting hit up for extortion and having your dirty laundry put out there for the world to see is "getting away with a lot" then I must be confused.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Pitino Target of Extortion Attempt*

Is him having to wear that ghastly white suit part of the extortion package.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=4137169



Checking into several highly priced homes the Sidney family owned around the LA area, and if in fact the allegations of Sidney's father asking for compensation from whichever school Renardo attended was true.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: NCAA investigating Mississippi State's recruitment of Sidney*

he was involved with USC. of course they owned a LA home and probably didn't pay much, if anything, for it.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Pitino Target of Extortion Attempt*

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=4264782



Case is going to be delayed 6 weeks.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Pitino Target of Extortion Attempt*

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=4285832


A man has been charged in the extortion attempt.


----------



## olina009 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Selection committee to drop "Last 12" parameter*

The Division I Men’s Basketball Committee has decided to eliminate the results of a team’s last 12 games as one of the tools available in the selection criteria for the 2009-10 season. 

While the basketball committee uses several variables when it comes to selecting the 34 at-large teams that are placed into the bracket each March, its members concluded that college basketball stakeholders were confused by the last 12 games being part of the process.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Selection committee to drop "Last 12" parameter*

nice thought. doesn't work though. anyone that has a clue about picking teams, especially the committee will still be thinking in the back of their minds - "aside from 'X' win (s), that team has absolutely rotted recently. we're not putting them in."


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Kansas City Pro_AM Cancell this year*

due to lack of funds KC pro Am which features current/former KU players, former MU/KSU players, current/former UMKC players, and so forth has been cancelled this summer due to lack of funds.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Sporting News names John Wooden Greatest coach in American Sports History*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/basketball/ncaa/07/29/wooden.award.ap/index.html

Thoughts?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Sporting News names John Wooden Greatest coach in American Sports History*

agreed on Wooden

After about #2, the rest of the list looks stupid


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Sporting News names John Wooden Greatest coach in American Sports History*

Agreed.


----------

